# Zwei PDF-Dateien zusammenführen



## Bismark (6. Januar 2009)

hallo Leute,

ich weiss nicht ob dieser Bereich der richtige ist, aber:

ich  wollte fragen, ich habe mehrere Seiten Hochgescant, die jeweils als einzelne PDF-Dateien abgespeichert wurden, wie bekomme ich es hin, dass diese PDF-Dateien zu einer einzigen PDF-Datei wird.


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo.

Indem du z.b. mit Adobe Arcobat diese Einzelseiten zu einer PDF zusammenführst. Mit Photoshop hat das ganze allerdings nichts zu tun - daher verschiebe ich es gleich mal 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Bismark (6. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich hatte es mit Adobe Reader geöffnet, vllt konnte ich es nicht machen.

Danke ^^


----------



## akrite (6. Januar 2009)

...natürlich geht es mit Adobe Acrobat und anderen günstigeren Lösungen auch,  wie z.B. eXPert PDF Professional Edition.


----------

